# Ihr sucht eine nette Gilde auf Eredar (Allianz)? Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig ..



## vanHaven (24. Mai 2007)

Guten tag zusammen,

falls Ihr ein neues und nettes zuHause auf Eredar sucht, seid ihr bei uns genauuu richtig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

______________________________

*Shortinfo:*

Name: Ritter der Nacht
Realm: Eredar
Realmpool: Blutkessel
Fraktion: Allianz
Spieleranzahl: ~ 150

Anzahl Spieler ab lvl 50: ~ 75%
Altersdurchschnitt 20+

________________________________


Wir spielen aus Spaß am Spiel, nicht aus Geilheit auf Epix.
Auch wenn diese selbstverständlich ein komplett netter Nebeneffekt sind, 
war es nie Grundlage/Basis und Sinn für unsere damalige Gildengründung.

Unser Name, danke ich, hat sich auf dem Realm schon ziemlich gut rumgesprochen. ^^
(denke, besonders im Bezug auf Horde klatschen ^^)

Wir sind stets auf der Suche nach netten Spielern, bevorzugt 18Jahre und Älter, euer Charakter muss nicht zwingend als mindeststufe Lvl 60 erreicht haben um bei uns mitzuspielen. Wir sind ebenfalls bereit auch Neueinsteigern eine Chance zu geben und mit uns zusammen immer weiter das Game zu knacken.

Also, falls ihr nicht "nur" Epic-Item-Geil seid und Spaß am Spiel habt, kommt uns doch einfach mal auf Eredar besuchen und quatscht mich an. 


Besonders erwünschenswert sind momentan Lvl70r für Raid-Instanzen in den Klassen Mage,Warlock,Schami und Warri. Aber auch alles andere ist gerne Willkommen.

Alles weitere erfahrt ihr dann am besten direkt inGame oder auf www.RitterderNacht.info

2x TS2 Server (Pub and Inz) sind na klar vorhanden, wie alles andere auch.



Aber eines noch zum Abschluss: Wir sind kein Lager für Twinks, sie sind na klar Willkommen, aber nur im Zusammenhang mit dem Mainchar. Ansonsten -> bye.

Also, wir freuen uns auf baldiges Antreffen von netten Interessenten.

Schönen Tag,
vanHaven

Ritter der Nacht
Gildenleitung


----------



## vanHaven (24. Mai 2007)

Achja, :> ihr könnt na klar auch hier auf die schnelle n statement loswerden oder Fragen/Interesse posten!

-> or: ICQ #86707697

Gruß,


----------



## Blackdog2001 (24. Mai 2007)

Hört sich interessant an ist die gleiche Gildenphilosophie wie es bei meiner Gilde ist. Wünsch dir viel Glück dabei. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Falls ihr mal über ein Server übergreifendes Gildenbündniss habt sagt bescheid.


----------



## vanHaven (25. Mai 2007)

Aber sicher doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatten schonmal Gildenbündnisse auf Eredar versucht zur Optimierung zum Rocken von RaidInstanzen aber das hat leider nie gut geklappt. Die Einstellungen zum Spiel wurden nie vernünftig geteilt.

Aber wer bspw. noch keine 12 ist, kann dies auch nicht nachvollziehen ^^ 


Mfg,


----------



## vanHaven (29. Mai 2007)

Danke schonmal für die vielen Anfragen, freut uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir suchen na klar immernoch weiter, wir haben überhaupt nix dagegen noch größer zu werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bis die Tage,


----------

